# Problem with mod_jk.so-Apache module



## geekomaniac (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I have installed Apache2.2 on Windows7 and all the services are working fine.

When I add this line:

LoadModule jk_module modules/mod_jk.so in httpd.conf file

I get the below error and the Apache server does not start up.The module is present in the modules folder too (at the right location.)

I also tried putting the latest version of mod_jk.so from here:
Index of /mirrors/apache//tomcat/tomcat-connectors/jk/binaries/windows 

but still the same issue.

Please note the same Apache configuration works fine in Win XP OS.(both XP and Win7 are 32-bit OS)

*******************ERROR********************************
httpd.exe: Syntax error on line 127 of D:/Apache2.2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load D:/Apache2.2/modules/mod_jk.so into server: %1 is not a valid Win32 application.
********************************************************

Please Help

Saludos
Gecko


----------

